# Transposing



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Transposing 6 string songs to my 7 string and it looks pretty straight forward, looks like one string down and toward the bridge.

I am using the 6- fretted notes and matching it up note for note on the lower string. Is this right?
Sounds right to play, my tuner confirms..

Have not tried to mix tunings, have a C standard song or songs that I want to tab for use in the 7 B standard tuning. It will probably be the same thing with matching up notes and hoping the fingering will be usable.

Great way to learn the fretboard by the way!

If you have any tips or tricks please let know.

Thanks
Bev


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

when I had my 7, it was basically used for adding bottom thump to (mainly) power chords.
left the low string in B, and just extended the index finger beyond the root (which I left on 6th string more often than not).

not sure how useful that is, but that was the extend of my thumpin' sdsre
..... which could explain why I don't have it anymore. :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Puck, think you had it for the wrong reason LOL!

I got a whole new set of notes with mine, just want to take advantage of them.
Got a handle on it now, if i get better at it I should be able to play any tuning on the 7, well B and above anyways.


----------



## Guitarfriend (Sep 23, 2009)

*7 string*

Hello. I am a new guy.
One thing about adding another string is that is gives you more places to play the same notes. You now have a second place to play the low open E, but as a fretted note. Depending on the string you use, the tone can vary, but it opens up more possibilities.
I have a 7-string but tune it using A440 standard-E A D G B E A. The high A string brings down some 12th fret voicings to the 5th fret area.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome!

Thats why I bought the 7 and the second reason to do the transposing. It gets me to know where those notes are.

I never did any training so its a great way for me to learn, I actually like doing it too...kind of sooths the soul...


----------

